# Correct way to install aluminum window casing?



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

That's the way it is normaly installed


----------



## DavesHammer (Jan 14, 2008)

We had some Marvin windows installed about 6 years ago and the capping contains no nails. We did find out some friends down the street, who recently replaced all of their windows, do have nails in their capping. However their nails are located near the corners of the capping and not in the center. What's the more common location for the nails?

Thanks, Dave


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Every window manufacturer will have their own installation instructions. I follow those instructions, but I know others who use there own preferances with complete long term success


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Can you post a photo?

Trim nails are usually used that are the same color as the trim and have a smaller head.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Dave, post a picture or two so we see what you mean.
Ron


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Much of the time it is "possible" to install aluminum capping without using nails by getting a compression fit coupled with caulk, however every house is different and sometimes nails are needed. To be honest though, nails are almost always used because it is more practical, as well as an extra security measure that your trim isn't ripped off in a windstorm. Water/air penetration is not a factor unless the nails are installed in a poor location such as through the drip flashing on the top of the window. As far as what location is appropriate, face nailing (on the front surface) should be avoided as much as possible for aesthetic reasons, but again, sometimes they are neccessary. The main thing that would be unacceptable would be if there are big dents/divits in the aluminum where the nails are located. This can be avoided and would indicate hack work.


----------



## DavesHammer (Jan 14, 2008)

I spoke with the project manager and he is going to review the work and most likely have them reinstall the capping.

Thanks, Dave


----------

